# "Injury concerns about Oden" (SI)



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/writers/ian_thomsen/06/18/draft.injuries/index.html

Even if there is speculation about Oden, it doesn't seem like enough to warrent changing your mind about him. 



> ccording to a team executive who has seen medical evaluations of a physical undergone by Oden three weeks ago at the NBA predraft camp in Orlando, the 7-foot center has a couple of worrisome issues. His right wrist has not regained full flexion after being broken last year, and he has a bulging disk in his back.
> 
> The team executive noted that "big guys always seem to have bad backs.'' But he did express concern about Oden's wrist. "The people I talked to said it was pretty serious,'' the executive said. "Sometimes the wrist never comes back.''
> 
> ...


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

I have to admit, it does make me a bit nervous. Oden's appearance is way advanced for his age. Some people, myself included, are just very injury prone, with all sorts of alignment issues, and their bodies break down like someone much older. Big men don't age gracefully... I'd hate to think that Oden has a 5 year window instead of the 10-15 years we're all counting on.

Dan


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Bad wrist? Eh, he's got another one.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

The wrist doesn't worry me. So let's say his wrist is never fully healthy, how much does that effect a big man? If he were a shooting guard with a sweet stroke, I'd be a bit more worried.

The hip alignment is a little odd though.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> The wrist doesn't worry me. So let's say his wrist is never fully healthy, how much does that effect a big man? If he were a shooting guard with a sweet stroke, I'd be a bit more worried.
> 
> The hip alignment is a little odd though.


While I mostly agree with you, the wrist is very important in hook shots and free throws. Also, he might protect a wrist that is not 100% which could affect his shot blocking.

Everyone has problems. Although Durant has not had major injuries, he does look a little frail and his failure to bench 185lbs even once does not bode well for his durability.

I am sure that the Blazers will examine the injury history and potential of both options, I just hope that they decide that Oden is not a high risk guy for injuries.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I really don't think there is really that much to worry about. There always seems to be some stuff come up like this just before a lot of drafts and they end up not being anything. I think Oden's agent/doctor etc wouldn't let him play on Team USA if there was any major problems.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Tortimer said:


> I think Oden's agent/doctor etc wouldn't let him play on Team USA if there was any major problems.


His doctor, maybe, but his agent would have him play with both legs missing and only one arm. Make no mistake, an agents only concern is money. He wants his player to go first in the draft, secure big endorsement deals, and bring in a hefty paycheck. That's all he worries about.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

NateBishop3 said:


> His doctor, maybe, but his agent would have him play with both legs missing and only one arm. Make no mistake, an agents only concern is money. He wants his player to go first in the draft, secure big endorsement deals, and bring in a hefty paycheck. That's all he worries about.


I don't think his agent would want to risk him being injuried playing on the USA team if he hadn't sign the contract with Portland or Seattle yet. Also Oden's agent is a lifelong friend. Mike Conley Sr and Oden's mom asked him to be his agent because they really trust him. He wasn't even an agent until Oden's mom asked him.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

I wonder if the SI bad luck deal runs both ways. Where if they say something bad is going to happen then the bad thing has bad luck so that it doesn't happen. So maybe by them saying there are injury concerns the injury concerns will have bad luck so that he won't have injury troubles. That would be swell.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

They all just mad that they are not getting Oden, so they trying to make us not pick him.

DRAFT ODEN

and didn't Patrick Ewing have some of the worst knees ever for a big man and he is one of the best centers ever?


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

Patrick Ewing never lead his team to crap.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

NateBishop3 said:


> His doctor, maybe, but his agent would have him play with both legs missing and only one arm. Make no mistake, an agents only concern is money. He wants his player to go first in the draft, secure big endorsement deals, and bring in a hefty paycheck. That's all he worries about.



Interesting . . . I think many agents would disagree with this and I think there are many ethical agents who would have the client's best interest in mind. 

But in this case, isn't Oden's agent a close friend of his?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Anybody who says this stuff doesn't bother him is lying. I'm very pro-Oden, but I have to admit this is the first bit of news that has given me pause about him. I hope to God that none of these health issues is serious. It would be just our luck to draft another injury-prone big man who turned out to be a flop.

(Sigh.)


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Honestly, makes me nervous too.

And yes Patrick was a good player.

Patrick Ewing Honors
Rookie of the Year (1986) 
All-NBA First Team (1990) 
All-NBA Second Team (1988, '89, '91, '92, '93, '97) 
NBA All-Defensive Second Team (1988, '89, '92) 
11-time All-Star; *Named One of 50 Greatest Players in NBA History* (1996) 
Two-time Olympic gold medalist (1984, '92) 
NCAA Basketball Tournament Most Outstanding Player (1984) 
Naismith College Player of the Year in (1985).

NOT TOO SHABBY!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Interesting . . . I think many agents would disagree with this and I think there are many ethical agents who would have the client's best interest in mind.
> 
> But in this case, isn't Oden's agent a close friend of his?


Mike Conley Sr. Is his "agent" but Bill Duffy is a "consultant" and Bill Duffy is your stereotypical money man.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

^^^ I have to say I am a bit concerned that Conley Sr. is his agent for some reason. But I liked to hear that he made Oden play his ars off in the tryouts.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

First off if Oden has a career as good as Ewing he's done well. All athletes are probably going to have something show up on an X-ray or an MRI so its probably not that big of a deal. My guess is management is probably beyond the point of no return with that pick. Glad nobody has brought up the name Sam Bowie.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Blazed said:


> Patrick Ewing never lead his team to crap.


Aside from an NCAA Championship, 2 trips to the NBA Finals and 2 Olympic Gold Medals, I agree with you. 

Seriously, I'm not worried at all about these reports. He could have his left arm amputated and I'd still take take a long look at him over Durant.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

craigehlo said:


> Seriously, I'm not worried at all about these reports.


From your lips to God's ears.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

He looks older because he has such a prominant brow. That does not mean his body is old. 

But the wrist injury is a big concern. The wrist is an important joint in basketball, especially with his dominant hand. But I hardly believe it won't heal. Some injuries just take a long time to heal.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

^^^ he got really good with the left hand in a short NCAA season. Give him a couple years in the NBA and he will prolly become dominate lefty!!! hahah


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm not concerned about this because I believe that if there are any issues, the Blazer M.D.s will see them.

I am very convinced, however, that if Durant ends up in Portland, that it will be because of concerns over Oden's health. And if they Blazers are that concerned then that is fine with me.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

So has Bogut gone blind yet?


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

> *according to a team executive who has seen medical evaluations of a physical* undergone by Oden three weeks ago at the NBA predraft camp in Orlando, the 7-foot center has a couple of worrisome issues.


A few thoughts on this.

1) who is the anonymous "team executive", and why did he leak out medical information that seemingly is in clear violation of current HIPAA statutes? A physical examination by someone not under any contract is not for public consumption. Bill Duffy should demand an investigation by the NBA.

2) I bet this "team executive" really is concerned. Concerned about scaring off the team/teams in front of him so he can pick Oden.

What a bunch of garbage.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

I Say Good Day!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

This concerned me when I read it, but these guys play in pain so much of the time I don't think that I can relate. They are tall and, in many ways, physical freaks. They are built to play basketball but the rigors they put themselves through take a toll, and even at age 19 I'm not shocked to hear that Oden's not as physically sound (as opposed to FIT... don't get those things confused  ) as I am at age 33.

I've had a lot more time to sit around in front of a computer, after all.

Ed O.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm taking this very seriously and I think the Blazers are also.
http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2007/06/does_oden_have_medical_issues.html

Jason Quick phoned KP, his response: "I'm aware of it,'' Pritchard said regarding Oden's medical issues. "And everything concerns me.''


This almost feels like some serious rain on our parade. It's certainly clouding the issue. A bulging disk is a serious problem; and according to his agent he has one leg shorter than the other, a condition which could lead to continuing back problems for a athlete who spends a lot of time running up and down a hardwood floor. Besides testing and examining Oden, I think the Blazers need to consult with experts in this field to determine the longterm ramifications of someone that big having one leg shorter than the other. They need to dig up the history of any players with a similar condition.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

Also, as I have said in a previous thread, I think the Blazers should look at any information available concerning whether there is an increased likelihood of someone who has had one bone fracture of having a 2nd or 3rd. I hope that somebody is working fulltime on this issue, rather than putting too much energy into looking at 2nd round picks.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Ukrainefan said:


> Also, as I have said in a previous thread, I think the Blazers should look at any information available concerning whether there is an increased likelihood of someone who has had one bone fracture of having a 2nd or 3rd. I hope that somebody is working fulltime on this issue, rather than putting too much energy into looking at 2nd round picks.


I'd be more concerned if GO's injury concern spot was a weight bearing joint... but it's not.

MJ broke a bone in his foot in his 2nd year. Should the Bulls have traded him while his value was high?

STOMP


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

^^^ KP knows everything you know, and more. He will make the right choice.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

> I've also heard an unrelated rumor -- which did not show up in the Orlando physical -- that another team is expressing concern about the long-term health of Oden's knees.


That team is probably the Sonics.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Ukrainefan said:


> I think the Blazers need to consult with experts in this field to determine the longterm ramifications of someone that big having one leg shorter than the other.


According to chiropractors, everyone in the world has one leg shorter than another. I've been told this myself by a chiropractor, and it's never caused me any problems.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Ukrainefan said:


> I'm taking this very seriously and I think the Blazers are also.
> http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2007/06/does_oden_have_medical_issues.html
> 
> Jason Quick phoned KP, his response: "I'm aware of it,'' Pritchard said regarding Oden's medical issues. "And everything concerns me.''
> ...


Adrain Dantley had one leg 3 inches shorter than the other. This is why orthotics were invented.

Whoever is sending out this fearmongering information is sure getting some people spooked.

Brandon Roy has a weird talus bone. Maybe the team should trade him!


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

This goes from bad to worse. Apparently a team executive is now reporting that Greg Oden sprinkles the ashes from charred puppies on his cereal.

This stuff is really starting to freak me out!!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I bet the team knows about it, and knows if it's a problem or not. And if they don't know yet, they'll know after the next 2 days when he's poked and prodded.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

Papag, do you happen to have a link that would verify that Adrian Dantley had one leg three inches shorter than the other?

By the way, I'm not freaking out about this. We have the #1 pick, so, if after doing a lot of research, we think it is too risky to pick Greg Oden, then we take a franchise player in Kevin Durant. I don't know if there is a big problem or not, but as important as this decision is to the future of our franchise, I would sure want to call in as much expertise as possible.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Papag, rep.

One could argue humans did not really evolved to be 7' tall and someone who is will likely have a few things "off". Seems all the big men have knees, backs, feet or something aching. 

Remember before the 1991 draft, all of a sudden there were warnings about Shaq? He managed to hold up pretty well. 

This is not 1984. Diagnostics are a lot better. No one can predict freak injuries, which can end a career. But as far as overall health you can be certain the Blazers will be putting their guys through every medical test known to humankind.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Ukrainefan said:


> Papag, do you happen to have a link that would verify that Adrian Dantley had one leg three inches shorter than the other?
> 
> By the way, I'm not freaking out about this. We have the #1 pick, so, if after doing a lot of research, we think it is too risky to pick Greg Oden, then we take a franchise player in Kevin Durant. I don't know if there is a big problem or not, but as important as this decision is to the future of our franchise, I would sure want to call in as much expertise as possible.


Actually, this is the only place I can find that number, so take it as you will.

http://www.funtrivia.com/playquiz/quiz536936285a0.html

That said, is anyone surprised that teams behind Portland are trying to downgrade Oden to try and place doubt in Pritchard's head?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

BenDavis503 said:


> ^^^ KP knows everything you know, and more. He will make the right choice.


:cheers: 

I'm sure KP and crew are working 24/7 on getting all the info they need to make the right choice.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

papag said:


> Actually, this is the only place I can find that number, so take it as you will.
> 
> http://www.funtrivia.com/playquiz/quiz536936285a0.html


fun test... I got 8 of 15 though it would have been 9 if I'd known how to spell the name of one of the old timers correctly.



> That said, is anyone surprised that teams behind Portland are trying to downgrade Oden to try and place doubt in Pritchard's head?


I think it's mainly the press just throwing stories at the wall to see what sticks. Teams have a much more thorough process(es) of evaluating players then reading the papers and misinformation cast about by most everyone else involved is expected. Par for the course.

STOMP


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

dupe


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

Apparently the Blazers are now not worried about any longterm health problems; this is a relief for me.
http://blog.oregonlive.com/blazers/2007/06/quick_chat_audio_greg_oden_inj.html

KP says "We are getting very comfortable with his physical. I'm not going to comment on each individual thing we looked at, but as we've talked to the doctors, as we've talked to Jay [meaning Jay Jensen, the Trail Blazers team trainer], we are getting very comfortable that those aren't long-term, serious things for us. It's one less worry."

However, even that statement gives me pause: "one less worry"? How many other worries are there?


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> However, even that statement gives me pause: "one less worry"? How many other worries are there?


There's one huge one: Is he the right guy? I'd be pretty worried, too, if my job was on the line.

Dan


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> According to chiropractors, everyone in the world has one leg shorter than another.


That's not true at all. Some of us have one leg longer than another.

barfo


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

barfo said:


> That's not true at all. Some of us have one leg longer than another.
> 
> barfo


I actually lol on that one. 

I guess it depends on which one you measure first?


----------

